# Feedback on 90 gallon



## thomasj1990 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm getting a 90 gallon next week and i'm going to set it up with Victorian Haps. I did some research and im stuck between getting X. sp christmas tulu or Dayglow. I like these because most of the vic's are extremely aggressive. This is my first Victorian tank. I have all Malawi tanks so I am trying something different.

I want to know what other cichlids I can put in there. Seems like the two I mentioned would get along with some peaceful mbuna like rustys or yellow labs because they pretty much flourish in the same water parameters. Should I go planted or non-planted tank? Tell me your best tank recipe. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

thomasj1990 said:


> I did some research and im stuck between getting X. sp christmas fulu or Dayglow.


I would suggest getting either one of these since there is so little difference (if any) that it just doesn't matter. Dr. Paul Louiselle indicated that the dayglow grows a bit bigger and has some blue-gray color around the face. Dr. Les Kaufman feels that these two are really one and the same species. So I'm not sure what it is that would make you want one more than the other.

Kevin


----------



## thomasj1990 (Sep 21, 2012)

I didn't know they were the same. The online cichlid store listed them as two different fish. So I guess it doesn't matter which one so I'll go with the cheaper. What other cichlids should I go with? I will have like 50 gallons to work with and I have plenty of rocks and caves. 
I also need to know what sort of filtration would suffice.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm a little confused ... the tank is 90g but you have 50g to work with? Do you mean there will be enough rockwork to displace the other 40g of water?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi xmas fulu or dayglow cichlids don't live in rocky aeras but in emergent vegetation or papyrus fringes and the open water in lake kanayboli so theirs needs are not the same than the rock cichlids from Victoria lake. Yu 'll have to plant yur tank and put few stones or rock in it.
xris
try to choose between species with the same needs in term of decor or habitat, yu have choice between some of them as H.sp"Kyoga flameback"H.latifasciatus aka zebra obliquidens, ruby green, that's just an idea


----------



## thomasj1990 (Sep 21, 2012)

Storiwyr said:


> I'm a little confused ... the tank is 90g but you have 50g to work with? Do you mean there will be enough rockwork to displace the other 40g of water?


I mean the species I was looking at only needed 40 gallons so I had 50 extra gallons to work with. I ended up getting zebra obliquidens and some yellow labs . I dont expect to have the yellows in breeding form ever cause i only set the temp at 75. I'm just getting in to Victorians but have had years of experience with the Malawis. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh...the stocking goes by footprint, not gallons. For example, a 75G is stocked the same as a 90G because the footprint is the same.

I found the zebra obliques too aggressive for my peacock/hap tank...I wonder how they will do with the dayglow/Christmas fulu?


----------

